# furs in the freezer



## beaver/otter trapper (Feb 5, 2007)

i need to know how long you can leave furs in the freezer cause i want to save my furs for about 2 or 3 years and then sell all of them any help would be thanked


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Better check your regs for holding fur out of season. Here, unless you hold a Furbuyers License, you've got 10 days (I believe) after season closes to sell your fur. After that, you're in violation.

I'd be wanting to sell while prices are higher (as in now). I'd think they'd freezer-burn in that time (2-3 years) unless you vaccum-pack them.

Smitty


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

The only way you'll be able to freeze them and not burn them is submerge them in water completely and freeze the whole thing, water and all. 5 gallon buckets work well for this. I've never done it for years though, just months. good luck
deano


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I would sll them, they will freeze dry and would be worthless, I used to buy fur, A fellow brought me some mink one time that were so freeze dried that you could not skin them.


----------

